# άνοιξε πέτρα



## alfie1888

Γεια σε όλους! 

Τι θα πει αυτή η φράση; Και πότε χρησιμοποιείται; Την άκουσα για πρώτη φορά μέσα από το τραγούδι της Μαρινέλλας, για να έχετε κάποια συμφραζόμενα. Ρώτησα μια φίλη μου Ελληνίδα και μου είπε "open stone" που δεν βγάζει καθόλου νόημα στα αγγλικά .


----------



## Andrious

Δεν είναι καμιά ιδιαίτερη φράση, βασικά. Νομίζω ότι προέρχεται απ' το "Σουσάμι, άνοιξε!". Σημαίνει αυτό που φαίνεται. Το τραγούδι λέει: Open, stone, that I may be shut in, that the sun may see me no more... (τη μετάφραση τη βρήκα στο stixoi.info)


----------



## alfie1888

Andrious said:


> Δεν είναι καμιά ιδιαίτερη φράση, βασικά. Νομίζω ότι προέρχεται απ' το "Σουσάμι, άνοιξε!". Σημαίνει αυτό που φαίνεται. Το τραγούδι λέει: Open, stone, that I may be shut in, that the sun may see me no more... (τη μετάφραση τη βρήκα στο stixoi.info)


Α, κατάλαβα! Τώρα που ανάφερες (ανέφερες?) το "σουσάμι, άνοιξε!" μου βγάζει απόλυτο νόημα. Έπρεπε να είχα ρίξει κι εγώ μια ματιά ολόκληρους τους στίχους. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Acestor

Στο τραγούδι της Μαρινέλλας, πάντως, η εικόνα είναι περισσότερο του αρχαίου τάφου με την πέτρα μπροστά, σαν το τάφο του Χριστού. Η τραγουδίστρια θέλει να ανοίξει η πέτρα για να _μπει_ στον τάφο.


----------



## Andrious

alfie1888 said:


> Α, κατάλαβα! Τώρα που ανάφερες ανέφερες  το "σουσάμι, άνοιξε!" μου βγάζει απόλυτο νόημα. Έπρεπε να είχα ρίξει κι εγώ μια ματιά ολόκληρους τους στίχους. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## sotos

The song says "Άνοιξε πέτρα να κλειστώ" "Stone open, to close myself (inside)". You may take the stone as a tomb, but is not so obvious.


----------



## alfie1888

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## alfie1888

sotos said:


> The song says "Άνοιξε πέτρα να κλειστώ" "Stone open, to close myself (inside)". You may take the stone as a tomb, but is not so obvious.


I see! Ευχαριστώ!


----------

